# Ultimate Business Books for Entrepreneurs



## Serviss (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello all,

For the interest of all Canadian entrepreneurs, finding meaningful, truly inspiring and easily implemented books can be a tough task. My goal here is that once you have completed a good book, please share your experience. A simple note of the highlights and pages to note would be helpful.

I have started a blog: http://businessbookhighlights.blogspot.com/

This will give you an idea of my plan (please remember I tend to write a lot more in my blog than on here). Books I am going to comment on are:

Think and Grow Rich - Napoleon Hill
E Myth Revisited - Michael Gerber
Richest man in Babylon - George Clason
The Ultimate Sales Machine - Chet Holmes
Dare to be different - Sandro Forte
One up on Wall St - Peter Lynch
Blue Ocean Strategy - Kim & Mauborgne
The middle class millionaire

I look forward to hearing what you have enjoyed and what has giving you the nugget you needed to push to a next level.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Many years ago I remember enjoying Paul Hawken's book, "Growing a Business." It's unorthodox, as is Hawken himself, but I found it refreshingly different from the standard conventional-wisdom books out there.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is one of my personal favorites:

http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## Serviss (Jul 15, 2009)

Four work week, I have heard about many times. It is definitely on my list.


----------



## Serviss (Jul 15, 2009)

*Trump: The Art of the Deal*

I recently finished Trump: The Art of the Deal... I have to say he is his normal self in the book and it is a little big ego-ish as Trump usually is but ...

He had a number of great points regarding putting deals together not to mention inspiring people to think extremely big. He illustrates how he leap frogged from one project to another and how corporate financing is structured. Being a business owner myself it did give me a new appreciation for thinking outside the box.

If you read the book with an open mind I assure you it will give you fuel to build your own Empire. The book is a reasonably easy book to read and includes real examples of his early career. As well it talks mostly about real estate transactions but it also talks about buying professional sports teams as well as how the Casino and gaming industry works. 

Enjoy...


----------



## Serviss (Jul 15, 2009)

*The Richest Man in Babylon*

I could not put this book down... I bought it at a used bookstore (Pandosy Books in Kelowna) for $4 CAN.

It reminded my of the James Redfield series (Celestine Prophecy, 10th & 11th Insight). It is a simple business/money book but built around a storyline.

It is an easy read if you read it a little quicker than you are maybe used too. It has a number of latin terms or biblical spins on words but if you can maintain a little flow it is really captivating. 

I believe it to be a book you could read more than once and you would pick up on different key points every time.

Enjoy...


----------

